# Issaquah Rides



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

I am going to be in Issaquah for a couple of days and I need a place to ride, 1 1/2- 2:00 hrs. I will be staying in the area of Renton Rd and NW Gilman BLD. Are there any multi-use trails close or should I just find a road and ride? I have a workout to follow so I will be at a faster pace then might be allowed on trails.

I live on a farm, find me a halfway safe place to ride without running a traffic gauntlet please. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cparrish (Jun 21, 2010)

Up over cougar mountain is a pretty good one. Once you get over the saddle take a right at the first light, quite a bit of deserted road back in there.


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

May Valley Road/Tiger Mountain Road is one of my favorites but it is a complex route. If you just want simple then ride around lake Sammamish. Make sure you do it counter clock wise as there is only one way bike lane on the west side of the lake.


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks guys,


----------

